# Voith Synder Propellers



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

One of the engineering wonders I was gobsmacked at was the internal workings, and hydaulic clutch arrangement for the Voith Synder Propellers fitted to the three Woolwich Ferrys the Two Tilbury Ferries and the Two small tugs at St Andrews dock Hull. A clever bit of engineering. I also rember Crossley's Tugs in Middlebrough The 'ACKLAM CROSS?' was alos a Voith Synder propelled tug.
Togs fitted with such propulsion where I understand less sustepable to Being caught beam on (Broaching?) while in towing mode. I did go to the Voith Works in Germany in the late 80's but I did not take a note of the largest/greatest horsepower/Thrust-bollard pull that can be offered by a vessel with Voith Propullsion. Any of you out there got any ideas???(K)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

David, with respect I think you may have got a bit mixed up here. The "Acklam Cross" was the first British owned Diesel Electric Tug built by Hall Russell in 1933 and with normal propulsion, however it is correct that the Voith-Schneider propelled Tug's were brought in to replace the Paddle Tugs as Stern Tug's to prevent broaching and "roll over". The first V.S. tug on the Tees was the "Hutton Cross" in March 1958 quickly followed by the "Banbury Cross" in the following May 1958. They replaced Crosswaites last Paddler the "Lingdale"


----------



## dirklewer (Feb 17, 2010)

In the 1960's Brown Bros in Edinburgh used to make Voith-Schneider props, I assume under license, plus steering gears,and stabilisers.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

*Voith demo*

If you have a look at Voith's web site there is an interactive demonstration of a Voith set up where you can try your hand at driving a tug with this unit fitted



http://www.voithturbo.de/vt_en_pua_marine_vspropeller.htm

Select "Open Interactive VSP program" at the bottom of the page

Regards

Howard


----------

